# Introducing our little smoothie Fred



## Fred2016

Hi, wanted to introduce Fred, our 9 week old pup. We were lucky enough to have first pick of the litter. Fred's other 6 siblings were all the wavy and curly cockapoos which were adorable and although I love the 'teddy bear' look Fred was noticably calm, chilled out and more contented to be held. So, we chose him for his sweet character. He was the only smooth coated pup - at times he resembles a Daschund at the moment and definately looks more spaniel.....his mum was an F1 cockapoo and dad a miniature poodle so will be interesting to see how his coat develops over the coming months. He loves our other Cockapoo Barney who is 22 months although Barney is not too sure with having his ears and tail pulled which we're constantly having to stop! Will try and post pictures.


----------



## Milliesdad

He's so adorable, Barney seems contented.


----------



## Gill57

Fred is lovely - and fab photos. Barney looks gorgeous too. 
I have a Freddie - he is tri- coloured and soon to be a year old.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Lovely boy - he is gorgeous 

Looking forward to seeing him grow up - and some more pictures of Barney too


----------



## Marzi

Gorgeous - I'm thinking little Fred may yet turn out to be shaggy... I love how they are all so unique  He reminds me a little of Nina as a puppy.


----------



## Lindor

Beautiful golden colour. Lovely.


----------



## IrishOtis

He's a lovely colour.


----------



## Nixhope

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and have just brought home out gorgeous chocolate cockapoo. I was just wondering if anyone can give a bit of advice on their coats? I think Truffle looks like a smoothie, can this change? Many thanks


----------



## Nixhope

Another photo


----------



## Fred2016

Truffle is really beautiful - his coat looks so soft. My other Cockapoo Barney looked wavy when we collected him at 8 weeks and is just like most of the curly poos you generally see around but Fred looks very different with a smooth face and body, his legs and chest have little waves. Their coats can change over the next few months so I think you'll just have to wait and see.....?


----------



## Fred2016

This is one of Fred's siblings - most were very curly/wavy - mum is the Cockapoo and dad the poodle so maybe Fred will be shaggy, maybe he'll stay smooth with just slight waves on legs? Either way we love him to bits - although I'm exhausted with the toilet training/broken sleep, constant cleaning and the needle sharp teeth nipping all the time ha ha........and we've only had him a week!!


----------



## Nixhope

They're just beautiful. Ah I know how you feel, we've had truffle a week now, 2 nights out of 7 slept all the way through, the rest were constant crying. I'm nursing all my little pin prick holes in my hand at the moment from being used as a human chew toy too! Fun times haha!


----------



## Fred2016

No toilet accidents last night or this morning - hooray! All in the garden  Managed to get at least 6 hours solid sleep last night which I'm sooo grateful for, we may be turning a corner.......Fred's morning started from 5am, school run at 9 followed by vets and a trip to the park where he saw lots of dogs of all shapes and sizes then a trip to the carpet shop, afternoon school run and playing in the garden. Hopefully I've worn him out and I'm banking on another 6 hours sleep tonight ha ha.....let's wait and see


----------



## Fred2016

In the park matching the Autumn leaves


----------



## Cat 53

What a lovely little guy.


----------



## Carla

Looks just like my Ted did at that age, I thought he wasn't going to be wavy at all but he has thick wavy coat and legs with a sort of crimped effect now at 18 months and doesn't moult . Sorry I don't know how to add a photo


----------



## Fred2016

........hi Carla, would be lovely to see a photo of Ted - the paperclip symbol is the one to use for attaching a photo but confusing if not done before ha ha. He sounds lovely x


----------



## Mandie

Fred is so cute, i love the picture of you carrying him around. He has such a sweet face


----------



## Johniemac

Hi Fred

I've just bought a cockapoo and he is very similar to yours. I know it's been a few years since you posted but I was wondering if you have any pictures of how he turned out. Pics of mine are 12 weeks I sent but at 9 weeks he was your ones double, but his coat has went lighter slightly from 3 weeks ago.

Thanks

John


----------



## Lena11

Awww. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Johniemac

Thanks Lena 11. Got a great nature to match.


----------



## Debh

Fred2016 said:


> Hi, wanted to introduce Fred, our 9 week old pup. We were lucky enough to have first pick of the litter. Fred's other 6 siblings were all the wavy and curly cockapoos which were adorable and although I love the 'teddy bear' look Fred was noticably calm, chilled out and more contented to be held. So, we chose him for his sweet character. He was the only smooth coated pup - at times he resembles a Daschund at the moment and definately looks more spaniel.....his mum was an F1 cockapoo and dad a miniature poodle so will be interesting to see how his coat develops over the coming months. He loves our other Cockapoo Barney who is 22 months although Barney is not too sure with having his ears and tail pulled which we're constantly having to stop! Will try and post pictures.


They all look like they are doing well together and so cute!


----------

